# Attic insulation over whole house fan



## D Lee (Oct 13, 2011)

We have an old inoperable whole house fan. I'd like to insulate above it in the attic. Can I just put faced insulation over the louvers? Is there a better way of insulating this fan? The shutter cover that I found on line only has an R value of 6.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

...a couple of things. 1. Remove the entire unit and install drywall and tape, then insulate properly.
2. Are you sure you want to stop using the fan? They are great energy savers.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> ...a couple of things. 1. Remove the entire unit and install drywall and tape, then insulate properly.
> 2. Are you sure you want to stop using the fan? They are great energy savers.


+1

Best thing to do would be to build a rigid, airtight enclosure around it for the winter months (rigid foam board with a drywall layer is fine) and have a top to it.

Pop the top in the summer months and use the fan as intended.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> Best thing to do would be to build a rigid, airtight enclosure around it for the winter months (rigid foam board with a drywall layer is fine) and have a top to it.
> 
> ...


 ...and that IS a better idea :thumbup:


----------

